# BI Questions-



## Mogul7687 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thank you everyone for taking the time out to read over and possibly answer some of my questions. I am in line to take the Massachusets Municiple Police Exam this May. I am one to really prepare and study hard so I have some questions on the BackGround Investigation. 

To not make this to long of a posting here is a briefing of my past. I am trying to get an idea of my chances/% of me getting into a dept that I will list. 

My schooling is a bit shotty, as I was a musician in my younger days and traveled, which led me to never finish college, jumping between 3 schools. 

I am in Sales and have been employed to 3 different companies within the past 4-5 years. Now this is relatively normal in this industry but I understand not everyone knows this. 

I have never been in any trouble EVER and I have a perfect driving record. 

I have smoked pot a couple times during my teen, freshman college time, but I never like the stuff. Everyone knew me as really being a party pooper because I wouldnt participate in indulging on Cannabis (Haha). Not a big drinker as well. Not a person to get "Tanked" but more on social drinking. 

My credit history is definitely on the fritzo but this is due to financial Immaturity when I was younger. I have since cleaned everything up and now letting time take it's course. 

That being said. My question is, will my background of not finishing college and bouncing around schools, and having horrible credit during my teen/college years hinder my BI or is this sort of a typical Background?

I am currently enrolled in a Criminal Justice-Law Enforcement A/A at Middlesex Community College and should have that finished up by Jan 08'. 

With this general Back Ground info, where do you guys see me? Any information is much appreciated, and hopefully look forward to working with some of you in the near future. 

Thanks, and be safe out there!


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Mogul-

I would try to brush up on my spelling and grammar first. These are items that could kill your chances at the exam, preventing even a background investigation. 

I will let the others address your other issues, but just remember that your background is not perfect. Multiple jobs in a short period of time, questionable credit, etc. You need to be removed from this instability, and also be able to accept responsibility for your mistakes-and do not joke about the MJ usage by yourself or others, it will cause you to look at it lightly, and that will show.

Best of luck!


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

First worry about scoring high on the test! And keep doing what you're doing now.You made some mistakes when you were young. Who hasn't? If you keep being squared away from now until your B/G, which could be awhile away, you may be good to go and you may not be. The B/G invetsigators will present your info to the powers that be and then they will decide. Good Luck!


----------



## Mogul7687 (Mar 7, 2007)

Gentleman, 

Thank you for the response. I am not sure if it's my grammer/spelling that need's work as I have not found any mistakes in spelling. Maybe grammer, but I didn't know this is looked on and anaylized on a "Messege Board" LOL. 

2nd, is not honesty and integrity an important part of being a police officer. Keep in mind, when I say MJ use, I mean 3-4 out of my 25 yrs on this planet. 

3rd, As I stated before, in the line of work I am in we tend to jump around for the next best thing to sell and make good revenue on (software sales). 

Again, thank you for the advice, I will use it to my advantage when the time comes I have to fill out my BI packet. 

Regards


----------



## potatochip (Sep 28, 2005)

Worry about the test first, you are thinking about step 8 when you should be concentrating on step 1. Also, what organizations might you be looking at? That info will help us know about thier BI process.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Man did I misread this thread title...


----------



## Mogul7687 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Depts*

Lowell
Waltham
BPD
Yes I will worry about aceing the exam. Does it hurt for a person to ask a simple question. LOL Geez what a tough crowd.

Thanks, I think?


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

2-Delta said:


> Man did I misread this thread title...


OK as long as I was not the only one thinking it was something different


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

Mogul, I dont think anyone was being tough on you. Just trying to explain that it's a long process and shouldn't get to far ahead of yourself. There are thousands of candidates with each test. As I said earlier just try to keep yourself squared away and keep doing what you are doing. By the time you have to worry about the B/G you should be alright.


----------



## Mogul7687 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thank you guys for the input. I'll keep everyone posted when things progress after testing.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

I should have asked this also, where do you have your residency? Because it is highly unlikely that you will receive a shot at Lowell if you don't live there. Any you definately won't hear from Boston.

And I wasn't being harsh, sorry if i came off that way.


----------



## Mogul7687 (Mar 7, 2007)

I live in Waltham. What dept's usually are hiring? I am getting a sense that it's probably as difficult getting into a dept of your choice as getting into the CIA lol.


----------

